# Drawer rails for my mill



## alexbrand (8/2/16)

Hi,

after beeing away from the AHB forums for a log period I would like to share my latest gadget.

I own an early Monster Mill (two roller version). Over the the years I often reassebled the housings, played with the drives, tried to build a hopper and I became more and more satisfied over the time with my results.
But all versions of my mill had one thing in common: the mill was always an obstacle in the way. ;-)

So I decided to ban the mill from lying around and mounted it between a pair of heavy duty drawer rails.
Now the mill is ready for use with three simple steps:


- pull the drawer
- mount the hopper
- connect the plug (to be wired permanently in the future)

Cherers,

Alex


----------



## Feldon (8/2/16)

Brilliant!


----------



## crowmanz (8/2/16)

mate that is awesome


----------



## Seaquebrew (8/2/16)

That is excellent 

Does the hopper fit into the discharge bucket for storage?

Cheers


----------



## SBOB (8/2/16)




----------



## alexbrand (8/2/16)

Seaquebrew said:


> Does the hopper fit into the discharge bucket for storage?
> Cheers


Yes, luckily it does.


----------



## cke11y (8/2/16)

I'm not sure I can fit something like this into my current arrangement, but I'd be stoked if you were willing to share sources/models of the equipment you have used. Looks bloody great!


----------



## Yob (9/2/16)

The tinker is strong with this one


----------



## Grainer (9/2/16)

was thinking of doing this, but couldn't cause the hopper is permanently attached to my grain mill  .. Nice build mate


----------



## zoigl (9/2/16)

Great job!


----------



## alexbrand (9/2/16)

I scored the rails at eBay here in Germany. They should be found as "extra duty drawer slides" or similar all over the globe. The blue bucket is a "Trofast" storage box from IKEA. The rest is some strong laminated plywood. Use thick wood to prevent torsion of the rails: the mill might fall off.

The next step will be a similar construction for my digital grain scale.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/16)

That is a great idea. I really like the shape of the hopper. 

Cheers


----------

